# A Picture's Worth - write about a special photograph



## apw1000 (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi everyone, 

How are you? My name is David and I'm a university student from Melbourne, Australia. Just as the topic says, my personal site is called 'A Picture's Worth' at http://www.1000words.net

Basically, it invites visitors to share the emotions, memories or creative stories triggered by a photograph of personal significance. I'm currently showing a new photoessay each day. Submissions need not be 1000 words long, so it'd be great to hear from you! Have a browse at the site as it will answer a few preliminary questions and the submissions so far will hopefully inspire you to make a contribution!

I hope you like it! 

Cheers, 
David


----------

